# 52' 8n Ford Transmission oil



## eubanks84 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have looked at different post about the type of transmission/differential oil on these Ford 8n's and I have gotten more confused. 
I was wondering if SAE 80 or 80W90 TSC would be right choice for the transmission/ differential oil. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Remember that your transmission and hydrolics are lubed by the same fluid. The Ford product is Ford M2C134D Using the straight weight 80 or 90 will probably be ok but may cause the hydrolics to be a little slugish in cold weather. Just a thought and I am sure others would disagree but think I'd spend the little extra for the ford fluid it is a special blend for this application.


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

eubanks84 said:


> I have looked at different post about the type of transmission/differential oil on these Ford 8n's and I have gotten more confused.
> I was wondering if SAE 80 or 80W90 TSC would be right choice for the transmission/ differential oil. Any help would be appreciated.


They didn't have the selection of hydraulic fluids back when that tractor was built. I have read where the paraffins in engine oils are not necessarily what you want in your transmission.


----------

